# Shot guns



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

What is the best gage of shot gun to buy? Is there one gage that will work well for most hunting? I was given by my grandpa a Formost 12 gage bolt action gun that does real good with deer but once I shoot it I am black and blue for 2 weeks. I installed a recoil pad with no success with the recoil. I was thinking about a 16 gage and figured that would put me in the mid range. Please set me straight and give some input on what I should purchase.
John


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Remington 870 combo in 20 gauge with 3 inch shell capibilty.
Great for bunnies and squirrels, excellent deer gun and waterfowl


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If recoil is a problem, you really want to look at getting a semi-auto. They help a bit in using up some of the energy so your shoulder doesn't take so much. I'd skip the 16 guage and go with the 20 as well. There's just not a great selection of 16 ammo out there. Even with the 20, some guns kick pretty bad. My very first gun of my own was a single shot 20 guage. To shoot a slug through it will still rattle my teeth, so it stays in the cabinet. 
I don't mind the 3.5" 12 or 10 guage turkey loads, but that little 20 just isn't fun anymore.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

try a sims vibration labs recoil pad.
i put one on my 7mm rem mag and it made a big difference in the amount of recoil.
they also make alot of products for compound bows.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I don't seem to get the recoil when shooting shot shells but the slugs are a hole different ball game. I need to find a place where they will let you test shoot some of there used guns so I can get the idea of the recoil. I have heard that semi- autos give less recoil.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

I would stick with the 12, but have you thought of having the barrel ported? Lots of the newer guns with 3 1/2" chambers are ported. I have a new mosburg that is set up like that.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Porting a shotgun does almost nothing. It's more of a sales gimmick. Shotguns do not create the pressures that rifles do, therefor porting really doesn't accomplish anything. The one thing it will accomplish is making your gun louder, which I doubt is the goal.  Not to mention, mods like that to an old gun aren't always a good idea.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

good to know!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

My son and I both hunt with 870's. His is 20 and mine is 12. Both kill deer, turkey, bunnies, and pheasants. I reccomend that gun in either caliber. They are inexpensive(comparively), rugged and reliable. We both use rifled slugs in the smooth bore for deer. The 2.5 inch "sluggers" don't have bad recoil, and have killed many a deer.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

What is the difference between the 12 and the 20? More powder charge- more shot or in a slug, more grains? Why do folks push the 12? This is a beginers ? but I just don't know. I don't hunt a lot and everyone that I hunt with has there favorite gun wheather it be a 12-16- or a 20. I have hunted goose with a fellow that uses a Marlin 12 gage goose gun that has a barrel that is real long and he swears it will reach out real far. He doesn't take any more geese than I do. John


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I think the 16 gauge is the best overall guage. It is just not that popular around the USA. Now if you go to Europe, it is the most common I am told. The problem is that the ammo is too hard to find or too expensive unless all you buy is 7 1/2 shot. If you are only going to have one gun I would go with a 12 guage. If you are doing any waterfowl hunting you will prolly want something with at least a 3 inch capability. Most 12 gauges are at least 3 with some models offering 3.5. I personally don't enjoy shooting the 3.5's. I also don't really feel a need to either. If recoil is the problem a 20 gauge with 3 inch cap. is adequate. Whatever you get, consider getting it with screw in chokes so that you can fine tune it for the game/situation you are hunting.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If recoil is a big problem go with the semi-auto in a 20..I have a couple 20s and havent had a problem with them..the 12 on average does have more powder and shot than the 20...I think the 12 gauge slug is like a third bigger than the 20..some shotshell manufacturers are putting the ballistics on the side of the box..how much powder, velocity etc.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> What is the difference between the 12 and the 20? More powder charge- more shot or in a slug, more grains?


 all of the above.at least for standard loads,i.e. standard length low or high brass 20ga. would have less powder,shot than standard length 12 ga. low or high brass.slugs would also be heavier for 12.


> I have hunted goose with a fellow that uses a Marlin 12 gage goose gun that has a barrel that is real long and he swears it will reach out real far.


 shotgun barrel length really doesn't have that much bearing on range.longer barrels are used by duck/goose hunters more for better pointing/longer sighting plane for long range shots,than for increased range.


----------



## Noiceracing (May 11, 2005)

Porting does help a shotgun not in recoil but in muzzle jump the gun will not raise as much as a none ported gun when fired all my trap guns have been ported also my hunting guns.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

personally i'd stick with what you have.the bolt action slug guns are usually pretty darn accurate.
if the recoil is bad enough to cause you to shoot poorly there are ways around that.
a good recoil pad will definately help and keep you from getting bruised up.i'd bet that when you're hunting and shoot at a deer you probably don't notice the recoil as much for 2 reasons.1st,your adrenaline is going and your more focused on your target than the recoil.the 2nd reason is that it's usually cold during gun week so you're wearing more clothing which equals more padding against the recoil.
try using a rifle rest when you sight your gun in or,when you practice shoot with it you can fold up a towel,place it on the front of your shoulder and use it as padding.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Jeffmo, you are right about not feeling the recoil when facing a deer. I never even remember pulling the trigger. I have better things to spend $350+ on than a new gun. I will look into a better recoil pad and keep the 12. The 12 has gotten me most of what I have been after with little dissapointment. I guess what I am looking for is a lazer guided shot gun with no recoil at all. One has to dream. Thanks for all the imput gang I appreciate it. John


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

well,there's nothing wrong with having a few guns!
but if you can do a simple $20-$25 modify on your bolt action to where it's not only accurate but comfortable for you to shoot then you'll be way ahead of the game.like you said,you can save the money for something else you want(new rifle,fishing rod,bow,  )
check this link out.

http://www.limbsaver.com/limbsaver/firearms/slipon.aspx


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks Jeffmo. I will look into it. John


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

get yourself a remington 1100 20ga and don't look back.


----------

